# Cuban Ludwigia - Anyone have any tips?



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

I just picked a couple of these up yesterday from my LFS. So far the only plants I have are Anubias, they are pretty easy and I haven't had to do much to worry about them. However, I want to make sure my new Ludwigia survives, and thrives. 
I did some research online and looks like they are pretty hardy, my only concern is my substrate. I am using a 3/8" crushed rock mix that is pretty loose. I am not sure what, if any, nutrients are in it? 










The tank water is 2 days old, and its tap water thats been treated. There are no fish in the tank yet, but this will begin my cycle. Hopefully here in a few weeks I can introduce some fish, but there's still alittle work left to be done on the tank (aeration & heat).

One last thing. While removing one of my plants from the bag, it broke about 3" from the bottom of the stump. I took the top, that's about 7" and planted it in the substrate in hopes that it will re-root. Is there anything I can do to help the plant root? or can i expect the top & the stump to just wither away & die??


----------



## pponduufo (Jun 21, 2011)

That is so true, It is definitely worth the risk.I'm trying to start my own blog, so ive been searching and this is the best one if seen so far, Great Job!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What are you using to start the cycle with?


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

I have a huge piece of driftwood out of my established 36gallon tank. And I also soaked 4 pantyhose bags (and shook the crap out of them while they soaked in the tank). The tank was cloudy for about a day and then cleared up. 

These plants are turning brown, the leaves dont look so well and one of them has come loose from the substrate and is just floating at the top of the tank. Yesterday I went to the pet store & picked up some CO2 water additive. Today I did a 50% water change and cleaned alot of the crap off the glass & treated the water. 

I need to find a good air pump and setup some airstones in the tank. I am going to look at some pleco's and cats, see about starting the tank with bottomfeeders.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Having the established stuff from your other tank is great, but the cycle will not start until you add a source of ammonia. What you're adding now will help that process once it has started. You'll need to add ammonia directly or add some fish.

You may need more than just your avg light on that tank being so tall. What is the distance from your substrate to the light bulb? What is the spectrum of the lights you have?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't want to be a spoiler or anything, but I don't the see the L. Cuba in your pic. Are you referring to the plant just right of center?

As for stems breaking, you can plant both pieces. Trim the bottom couple of leaves from the top piece and plant. Under the right conditions, the stump will sprout a new plant.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Sub...

It will be interesting to see how the Anubias and your new Ludwigia do under the same lighting. I thought Anubias is more a low to moderate light plant and the Ludwigia requires a bright light. Anyway, I'm by no means a plant expert.

Good luck with your tank!

B


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Having the established stuff from your other tank is great, but the cycle will not start until you add a source of ammonia. What you're adding now will help that process once it has started. You'll need to add ammonia directly or add some fish.
> 
> You may need more than just your avg light on that tank being so tall. What is the distance from your substrate to the light bulb? What is the spectrum of the lights you have?


I have a few snails in the tank, along with 2 wild crawdad the kids caught at a local creek. Im going to be doing an ammonia test soon to see what the conditions look like

The light bulbs I am using are only 40w each, and they are the same bulbs I use in my garage. The lights are about 30 to 32" above the substrate. I am shopping for some new bulbs, if anyone has any suggestions please let me know.



James0816 said:


> I don't want to be a spoiler or anything, but I don't the see the L. Cuba in your pic. Are you referring to the plant just right of center?
> 
> As for stems breaking, you can plant both pieces. Trim the bottom couple of leaves from the top piece and plant. Under the right conditions, the stump will sprout a new plant.


Yes the tall stringy plant in the photo... here are a couple other photos of the plants. 



















If they arent Ludwigia does anyone know what they could be?? I have the tag off the pot the plant came from, and I purchased two and both the tags are identical. But the picture on the tag doesnt quite look like these plants, so I could understand if they were something else.

While placing the plants in the tank, a couple tops broke off... I placed one top in my 36gal tank and another in this tank. The top in the 36g died in about 3 or 4 days, and i found it floating at the top of the tank, the stem was mushy.

The top thats in the larger tank seems to be looking okay, its not brown. But none of the stumps are developing anything. 




BBradbury said:


> Good morning Sub...
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the Anubias and your new Ludwigia do under the same lighting. I thought Anubias is more a low to moderate light plant and the Ludwigia requires a bright light. Anyway, I'm by no means a plant expert.
> 
> ...


The anubias seem to be doing real well in the larger tank. So well in fact that I have moved the other 3 anubias from my 36g into this larger tank, so now there are a total of 5 anubias in the 88gal and 0 live plants in my 36gal. 

I will give it probably another week or so, and might remove the crawdad here soon as well. Then find a couple hardy fish to start the stocking.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

L. Repens fits the bill. Alas in bad shape but you are working on it. They are pretty easy to maintain once you get them going. Unless... The crawfish get to them first ;o)


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

I took the largest crawfish out of the tank today. He was getting stir crazy (was a good sized guy) and for the past 2 days has done nothing but try to get out of the tank. He went back into the creek today, food for something or he'll survive.

I have 1 small crawfish left in the tank but neither of them have eaten any of the plant (dead plant or alive) for the past few days so I think I'll be safe. Also 2 of the small baby snails I put in the tank died, or maybe have just been sleeping for a few days... but I have noticed a couple very small new snails that I did not put in there, they must have hitched a ride. 

Tomorrow I am planning on re-arranging both my living rooms, and both tanks will have to move. I am hoping I can do some tests when everything is done, and i will replant the floating plants.

I just checked the box in the garage, and the bulbs I am using are labeled: 4100K, 3000 Lumens, 48" Long. I was thinking of going to Home Depot later, what kind of bulbs should I look for as a replacement?

Here's the most recent pic I have of the tank.... but its since changed and there is a piece of driftwood with 3 anubias on it in there.... I'll try to get more pix tonight, or maybe tomorrow night after the move.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You need bulbs that are 6,500-10,000k. Others will work outside this range, but you may get growth of some things you don't want, like algae. Plants respond best to that range.

Going back to your cycle....what you have in there is not enough ammonia for the beneficial bacteria that is on the stuff you put in from your other tank to feed on. Most things don't live too long if not fed. I still think your best bet is to go to your local hardware store and get some ammonia. Just a suggestion. Cycling with small creatures will make your cycle take FOREVER, if you didn't want to use fish. I would say you're looking at 8-12 weeks like you're doing it. A guesstimation.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

This just in... hot off the SDCard! The "what I thought were" Ludwigia:









This is the newest addition to the tank... Large driftwood with 3 Anubia that I drilled and secured to the wood about 2-3 months ago. Taken out of my established 36g tank (now my 36g looks bare).









And here's a shot of one of the new anubias that I have secured to a piece of driftwood, with 3 1/4" holes drilled below the anubias, and secured with fishing line to help it root.









And another shot from the backside of the Log just for fun


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> You need bulbs that are 6,500-10,000k. Others will work outside this range, but you may get growth of some things you don't want, like algae. Plants respond best to that range.
> 
> Going back to your cycle....what you have in there is not enough ammonia for the beneficial bacteria that is on the stuff you put in from your other tank to feed on. Most things don't live too long if not fed. I still think your best bet is to go to your local hardware store and get some ammonia. Just a suggestion. Cycling with small creatures will make your cycle take FOREVER, if you didn't want to use fish. I would say you're looking at 8-12 weeks like you're doing it. A guesstimation.


Cool, Im gonna hit Home Depot and look at some bulbs then. And The guy at the fish store said not to dose pure ammonia in my tank with the plants in there, it could kill them.

Maybe i'll see what kind of pleco's the fish store has in stock... i agree, this method of cycling is probably going to take forever.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It is okay to dose with plants. Just shoot to keep the ppm level at around 2 and you'll be fine.


----------

